# Easton EC90 Aero Tubular



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm entering the carbon tubular market and am looking at the 2008 Eastons (esp the 'Aero' (deep)model). I'm also considering the Dura Ace carbon tubs (low profile). Any real world comments--i.e. you've owned and ridden either DA or Easton *carbon tubs*--welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

I've ridden both the Easton and the Shimano low profile carbon and Deep section carbon. They all are great wheels. I was most impressed with the Shimano wheels, they just rode really really well. I wouldn't discount the the deep section Shimano wheel, its probably one fo the finest riding deep wheels I've been on. The Easton is just stiff, everything about it is stiff, even the ride seemed stiff, take that as a good or a bad thing. I especially like the Eastons due to their non ridiculous price tag. 
Honestly almost all the carbon wheels out there right now are excellent. You could pick one at random from any major manufacturer and probably be happier than a pig in sh*t with your choice once you rode them.


----------



## cyclelogic72 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks. Anyone else?


----------

